# Books no longer open on Kindle for PC



## dmspen (Jan 12, 2011)

I have Kindle for PC loaded on my work laptop. As of last week, I could open my books and had no problem reading them. This week, I get the 'Book could not be opened. Remove book from device and redownload it' error. I delete a book and re-download it from the Amazon download site (also tried directly from the app). It says the book is successfully delivered. I open the application and I get the same error.

Anyone run into this?

I suppose it could be a firewall issue with my company, but it did work last week. It's really putting a crimp in my lunch time reading!


----------



## FSkornia (Feb 22, 2009)

dmspen said:


> I have Kindle for PC loaded on my work laptop. As of last week, I could open my books and had no problem reading them. This week, I get the 'Book could not be opened. Remove book from device and redownload it' error. I delete a book and re-download it from the Amazon download site (also tried directly from the app). It says the book is successfully delivered. I open the application and I get the same error.
> 
> Anyone run into this?
> 
> I suppose it could be a firewall issue with my company, but it did work last week. It's really putting a crimp in my lunch time reading!


Have you tried uninstalling and reinstalling the software? Maybe unregister and reregister your computer? Something is probably not working with the DRM of the books, so resyncing to your account may help.


----------



## wvpeach (Jul 12, 2010)

Yep, uninstall and reinstall. Kindle just came out with a new version of the PC app. That should clear the issue up.


----------



## dmspen (Jan 12, 2011)

I uninstalled, re-installed, and nothing worked. I deleted everything off the app, went to the 'manage' page at Amazon, and manually sent everything to the PC app. Then it worked again. Whew!


----------



## Alaskan (Dec 31, 2010)

I had the exact issue.  Downloaded Kindle for PC while I waited for my Kindle to arrive.  Everything opened at first, then slowly 1/2 of my books would not open, showing the same error as yours.  I came to this site and posted, but none of the ideas helped.  I remove and reinstalled the books, rebooted the computer, removed and reinstalled the Kindle for PC software....nothing helped.

Then I send a letter off to Kindle support.  They told me do do all of the things that I already did, all over again.  Nothing help.  They told me I needed to contact them over the phone, so they could help me in real time.

As I was busy, I did not call them.  2 days later my K3 arrived.  Once I got my K3 running and registered, mysteriously the Kindle for PC started working again.  I actually did nothing else in the mean time.  It is still working properly now, as I read books on the K3 and laptop.

So, if you are waiting on a K3 to arrive, it may fix everything like mine did.  If you are not, just email / call kindle support (from the amazon site) and get someone on the phone.

Strange indeed!!

Alaskan


----------

